

HP laptop leaks/transmits its built-in mic audio somewhere around 24Mhz - ics
http://www.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/1le3if/so_i_discovered_that_my_hp_laptop_leakstransmits/

======
WestCoastJustin
_> I work in a high security setting_

... and just found out my laptops are bugged.

Joking aside, this is a little scary. The NSA actually publishes documents for
securing workstation hardware [1], where they suggest physically removing
webcam, bluetooth, and mic hardware. How many webcams and mics are around you,
right now? I have 3 cameras and 2 mics (phone and laptop). Are they off?

[1]
[http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/factsheets/macosx_hardening_tip...](http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/factsheets/macosx_hardening_tips.pdf)

